# Seersucker Day June 18th



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Tomorrow is Seersucker Day as proclaimed by Joe Tradly! Don't forget.
Post pictures or descriptions in the AM.
Tom


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I sit here this AM, wearing my (faded) orange and white seersucker jacket, gazing out at the heavy cloud cover and incessant drizzle, while I myself am dressed oh, so Springy...looking like a human creamsicle...and hoping for some sunshine! Next time I think I will stick to the more traditional blue and white seersucker.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

I am wearing a blue/white Haspel seersucker suit on a dreary New England day. 

Thought about the grey/white or tan/white, but went with the traditional.

Regular tie, no bow.

Slip-ons, no white bucks.

The weather put a damper on my mood.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a very lovely day in Washington, either.

Sorry for the crappy picture.










The details:
J Press seersucker suit
BB ocbd
Ben Silver "University of Edenbourough" tie (no, did not attend)
[not pictured, BB navy blue socks, burgundy weejuns and Central #1]

JB


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Not happening here, alas. Pouring and 55 degrees.

I will indulge as soon as weather permits.


----------



## jsk85 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am honoring seersucker day with the following:

-Tan/cream three-button seersucker suit with patch pockets, from Landry's in Oxford, Mississippi
-J. Crew white bucks
-White Brooks Brothers pinpoint Oxford
-bright blue VV Tie with repeating whales print

Best,
Joseph Stuart Knight


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Perfect day here today--93 degrees with high humidity. Downside: I have no occasion to wear it. *sigh*


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

Seersucker shorts (blue stripe) with white Nautica polo and brown Sperry loafers. Also a blue Cape Cod patterned belt to hold the shorts up. Waiting for the rain to start. It should stop on Monday.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Perfect day here today--93 degrees with high humidity. Downside: I have no occasion to wear it. *sigh*


Invent one.

If memory serves, you've got a new-ish pair of shoes that would work well with seersucker trousers.


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

Man, I missed it. Please post earlier in the day next time.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Seersucker shorts from O'Connell's and linen shirt from J. Crew. It's going to be 96 with 60% humidity today and although it's only 90 right now the Weather Channel says it feels like 100.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*No camera*

No camera at work:
Tan/white 3/2 seersucker suit (oddly enough WITH darts)
White OCBD
Brown/tan summer, silk Ben Silver patterned tie with rabbits
dark tan Alden tassels
"peanut" color alligator belt
First day that it has not rained in the past couple of weeks it seems.
Cheers to all.
tom


----------



## TommyDawg (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang, no can do. Company picnic and going to RedSox game (also its pouring rain and cold).
Tom


----------



## seth3407 (May 9, 2009)

J Crew flat front Seersucker pants,
Sebago penny driving mocs sans socks
white OCBD
RL Blue Blazer


----------



## stfu (Apr 30, 2008)

Not going to the office today, so:

blue/white BB *seersucker* shorts
Khaki/Navy Web D ring belt
Yellow LE OCBD
Blue canvas boat shoes.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ Nice, Duck. Is that a Wang poking out of your breast pocket?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Is that a Wang poking out of your breast pocket?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

It is pouring and 60 here in NYC. Summer has not arrived yet so I will not be taking out my seersucker suit for a little while longer.


----------



## Wizard (Feb 29, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice, Duck. Is that a Wang poking out of your breast pocket?


ROFLOL


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice, Duck. Is that a Wang poking out of your breast pocket?


I just laughed out loud in the middle of my Weather & Climate Lab bc of this ha.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Joe Tradly- Nice to see that you wore seersucker on a dreadful day like today; although come 3 o'clock and my second run to the Dept. of Commerce I really would have liked to be in something much lighter than my summerweight blazer.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> Joe Tradly- Nice to see that you wore seersucker on a dreadful day like today; although come 3 o'clock and my second run to the Dept. of Commerce I really would have liked to be in something much lighter than my summerweight blazer.


True, it ended up more seersuckery than it started, no?

JB


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Joe Tradly said:


> True, it ended up more seersuckery than it started, no?
> 
> JB


No question there. Now if only I owned a seersucker suit...


----------



## exfish (Nov 13, 2008)

Haspel suit
Old Navy shirt
Orsini wool knit tie
Dobbs hat
(not in frame) brown Clarkes wingtips


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

I wore a flannel blazer yesterday



KenR said:


> It is pouring and 60 here in NYC. Summer has not arrived yet so I will not be taking out my seersucker suit for a little while longer.


----------



## Calvin500 (Jan 16, 2009)

I didn't realize SS Day had been proclaimed. But I happened to put on a thrifted pink SS short sleeve BD for the evening (concert at pub). 

Wore one of my wife's acclaimed hand-made SS bow ties this evening for a rare date. I made the proprietors of a local, new, fantastic, humble restaurant very happy by wearing it, our server said.

Seersucker Day For the Win!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I couldn't wear seersucker Thursday, but here is my church getup yesterday.










- Hardwick seersucker suit via Landry's in Oxford. Straight off the rack, but I think it needs a little work on the sleeves and the stomach.
- Pink shepherd's check pinpoint by Gitman from Landry's.
- Southern Proper pigs tie










- Landry's private label penny loafers, sans socks


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^nice looking attire. consider a ps


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> ^nice looking attire. consider a ps


Thanks mac. I usually try to put in a square, but I felt the seersucker, pink shirt, and tie with pigs was a little much as it was.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

That is a unknown linen I picked up at Peter Blair's a few years ago


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

I didn't see the seersucker day post in time, and the weather was pretty lousy that day so I missed it.

But I'm wearing a natural Haspel seersucker today. I started out to wear a blue, but I just didn't have the courage to wear it to the office yet. The natural is more subdued, I really like it.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

exfish said:


>


I love tan seersucker! Looks good....but...

POCKETSQUARE! never leave home without it when wearing a seersucker outfit. The suit and tie and shirt are so nicely subdued and calming, I believe you should burst out with a strongly saturated square. It can be almost anything with that color combo--PURPLE, GREEN, RED, PINK, ORANGE, BLUE.

Since the yellow is warm, I opt for a bright cool color like green, maybe magenta.

PS- edit those sleeves up and get an inch of cuff. It really helps a lot.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Only eight days late for this party but hey, the weather, yo.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

Very handsome look, Patrick. 

But it makes me wonder, what are you looking for?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Reds & Tops said:


> Very handsome look, Patrick.
> 
> But it makes me wonder, what are you looking for?


My marbles


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Day late with posting, but here it is. My camera/lighting is just awful. These are the best I could find of the lot. Flash is either too much or not enough and lighting is bad unless outdoors and I had no one else around to take the pictures when I was ready...




Simple Jos Banks blue seer suit
Tyrwhitt white shirt
Tiebar tie
Paul Fredrick herringbone vest
(unseen) J&M white bucks
Simple Cuff Daddy links

It was a bit fancy, the vest making me look quite proper.
And, I forgot the pocket square. The shame. It was cream and mustard, bordered, from Belisi.


----------

